# Windows Phone 7



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

nun kommt demnächst das Windows Phone 7 auf den Markt. Microsoft hat sich viel Zeit damit gelassen. Ich bin gespannt ob man es mit den Konkurrenten aus dem Hause Apple & Google aufnehmen kann. Der erste Eindruck ist vielversprechend. Ich bin gespannt auf die Integration mit XBox Live. Wieso kann man noch kein WoW auf Smartphones spielen  

Was glaubt Ihr ?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Laut Tests soll das Teil für den Markt schon recht veraltet sein.
Ich bleib eh bei Android 2.2, alles andere wäre Blödsinn, wenn man Apps will.
Und wer sich ein iPhone kauft, sollte eh mit dem selbigen todgeprügelt werden.


----------



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Laut Tests soll das Teil für den Markt schon recht veraltet sein.
> Ich bleib eh bei Android 2.2, alles andere wäre Blödsinn, wenn man Apps will.
> Und wer sich ein iPhone kauft, sollte eh mit dem selbigen todgeprügelt werden.



ich hab einen HTC desire mit Android 2.2. Läuft nicht immer rund, vor kurzem Systemupdate gemacht, jetzt Wlan weg


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> ich hab einen HTC desire mit Android 2.2. Läuft nicht immer rund, vor kurzem Systemupdate gemacht, jetzt Wlan weg



Bist du beim Telegrafen-Dienst tätig?

Ich tippe mal auf Unvermögen, ich hab nämlich ebenfalls das Desire und es läuft alles rund.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wer sich ein iPhone kauft, sollte eh mit dem selbigen totgeprügelt werden.



Die Hater können es einfach nicht lassen, oder? 
Gibt's auch Gründe?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Hater können es einfach nicht lassen, oder?
> Gibt's auch Gründe?



Ja.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag Apple auch nicht.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja.





Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich mag Apple auch nicht.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur absoluten Klischee-Erfüllung.
Wie wärs wenn du ein paar nennen würdest?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wer sich ein iPhone kauft, sollte eh mit dem selbigen todgeprügelt werden.



Und wieso? Weil es dir nicht gefällt? Weil du es zu teuer findest? Weil du Apple einfach so nicht leiden kannst?

Tja, es gibt aber auch Leute, denen gefällt das iPhone, die finden es nicht zu teuer und sie können Apple leiden. Und dabei müssen sie nicht mal die personifizierten Apple-Jünger sein.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur absoluten Klischee-Erfüllung.
> Wie wärs wenn du ein paar nennen würdest?


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L2fsubA2-c&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WL2l_Q1AR_Q[/youtube]


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung von Apple und seiner Firmen-Philosophie hat und dazu auch ein Stück Ahnung von Technik, der weiß, was Apple für ne Scheiße abzieht.
Und Millionen über Millionen Deppen fallen drauf rein, Gratz.


----------



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

Apple Produkte sind zweifelsohne gut (bezogen auf eine bestimmte Zielgruppe). Allerdings ist die Preispolitik einfach nur unverschämt


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Aber gut, um wieder aufs Thema zu kommen - ich finde, WP7 sieht bisher schonmal recht interessant aus. 
MS untypisch spricht mich das Design auch mal an, wie die Performance tatsache ist kann man nur selbst herausfinden. 
Die Features die auf der Keynote gezeigt wurden sahen aber durchaus interessant aus, ich bin gespannt 

Ich könnte mir jedenfalls durchaus vorstellen dass sich das längerfristig wieder einen guten Happen am Marktanteil (vorallem von Symbian und B nimmt.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung von Apple und seiner Firmen-Philosophie hat und dazu auch ein Stück Ahnung von Technik, der weiß, was Apple für ne Scheiße abzieht.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und Millionen über Millionen Deppen fallen drauf rein, Gratz. [/font]




Stell dir vor - ich hab Ahnung von Technik und sicherlich auch deutlich mehr von Apples Firmen-Philosophie als du.
Trotzdem kaufe ich Apple Produkte. Warum? Weil ich die Produkte einfach mag. Punkt. Design, Funktion, Intuitivität, mir gefällt einfach wie da alles funktioniert.

Wem das nicht gefällt soll was anderes kaufen, so einfach.

Dass Apple eine der höchsten/die höchste (?) Kundenzufriedenheit in vielen Bereichen hat ist dir nicht bewusst, oder?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung von Apple und seiner Firmen-Philosophie hat und dazu auch ein Stück Ahnung von Technik, der weiß, was Apple für ne Scheiße abzieht.
> Und Millionen über Millionen Deppen fallen drauf rein, Gratz.



Wow, und du pauschalisierst einfach jeden Menschen, der sich Apple-Produkte kauft, als Depp. Du bist wahnsinnig toll und so...


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, und du pauschalisierst einfach jeden Menschen, der sich Apple-Produkte kauft, als Depp. Du bist wahnsinnig toll und so...



Naja ... ganz unrecht hat er nicht, meiner Meinung nach .


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Naja ... ganz unrecht hat er nicht, meiner Meinung nach .



Und deine Meinung ist leider nur einzelnes Licht auf dieser Welt. Genauso wie meine. Genauso wie jede andere Meinung eines einzelnen Menschen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2010)

Konkurrenz ist immer gut. Dann müssen die Firmen besser und vor allem billiger werden, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.

Aber am Schluss kommt es immer individuell darauf an, was man braucht.

Die "Marken"smartphones sind mir definitiv viel zu teuer. Deswegen werde ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich weder soetwas von MS, noch von Apple oder google kaufen. Vielleicht mal, wenn die Teile billiger werden und Funktionen bieten, die ich wirklich brauche.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, und du pauschalisierst einfach jeden Menschen, der sich Apple-Produkte kauft, als Depp. Du bist wahnsinnig toll und so...





Ich hab mir vor 4 Jahren auch nen iPod Classik gekauft, weil ich damals einfach zu doof war. Ganz einfach.
Wer Ahnung hat, kauft nicht bei Apple.




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Konkurrenz ist immer gut. Dann müssen die Firmen besser und vor allem billiger werden, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.



"Billiger" zählt bei Apple nicht. Die sind so teuer, da brauchen sich die anderen Firmen nicht anstrengen, um bei gleicher Hardware wesentlich billiger wegzukommen.^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor 4 Jahren auch nen iPod Classik gekauft, weil ich damals einfach zu doof war. Ganz einfach.
> Wer Ahnung hat, kauft nicht bei Apple.



Hm, ich denke, dass ich durchaus Ahnung habe und bin sogar mit meinen iPod Touch sehr, sehr, sehr zufrieden. Komisch...


----------



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

das nennt man wohl : off topic


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wer Ahnung hat, kauft nicht bei Apple.[/font]



"Wer Ahnung hat kauft keinen Audi"

"Wer Ahnung hat kauft lieber den Tetra-Pack Wein aus dem Aldi als den guten Franzosen"

"Wer Ahnung hat kann auch beim KIK Klamotten kaufen"



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Billiger" zählt bei Apple nicht. Die sind so teuer, da brauchen sich die anderen Firmen nicht anstrengen, um bei gleicher Hardware wesentlich billiger wegzukommen.^^ [/font]




Jetzt zeig mir mal ein vernünftiges, westenlich billigeres Konkurrenzprodukt zum iPad und iPod Touch.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich denke, dass ich durchaus Ahnung habe und bin sogar mit meinen iPod Touch sehr, sehr, sehr zufrieden. Komisch...



Tjaja, komisch...

aber einige sind nunmal mit weniger zufrieden .


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Tjaja, komisch...
> 
> aber einige sind nunmal mit weniger zufrieden .



Auch für dich - nenn mir ein einziges ernsthaftes Konkurrenzprodukt zu seinem iTouch das 'deutlich billiger' ist und laut deiner Definition auch noch deutlich mehr kann.

Wirklich abartig, wie hier schon wieder Hater aus allen Ecken kriechen wenn Apple oder das iPhone nicht mal im Einganspost erwähnt wurden....

Ich bin doch auch kein Android Hater nur weil ich mit Apple zufrieden bin... was soll das eigentlich?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Was die Apple-Verfechter nicht checken wollen, ist nicht, dass Apple-Produkte schlecht sind, das sind sie ja nicht.
Es geht um das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, um die Firma Apple an sich, um den Hype, der um das Zeug gemacht wird, die Vermarktung.
Das Apple Vorreiter ist, das ist klar und verdient, das war schon damals mit dem Microcomputer II der Fall.
Was die sich deshalb aber dem unwissenden (bzw. dem sich schlau findenen) Kunden anbieten und dafür verlangen, ist unterste Schublade.

PS: 54% aller Mac User sind homosexuell, bei Windows sind es 9%. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Tjaja, komisch...
> 
> aber einige sind nunmal mit weniger zufrieden .



Nein, eigentlich ist der iPod Touch so ziemlich mehr als "weniger". Ich hatte davor genug andere Media-Player und keiner konnte bislang so überzeugen... Was wohl am sehr guten AppStore liegt, der technischen Leistung des Geräts (manche Spiele sehen richtig, richtig gut aus (Epic Citadel als Techdemo nur so nebenbei...)), die Musikqualität ist gut, für PodCasts ist das Ding auch exzellent, die Videoqualität hat mich ebenfalls überzeugt etc. etc. etc...


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich hab nen Ipad und ich bin nicht gerade beigeistert davon ... 




Achja zu dem sinnlosen whine über mir ... einfach mal bei youtube eingeben , hab gerade kb dir das alles aufzulisten.




> PS: 54% aller Mac User sind homosexuell, bei Windows sind es 9%. Denkt mal drüber nach.



damit dürfte wohl alles gesagt sein.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was die Apple-Verfechter nicht checken wollen, ist nicht, dass Apple-Produkte schlecht sind, das sind sie ja nicht.
> Es geht um das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, um die Firma Apple an sich, um den Hype, der um das Zeug gemacht wird, die Vermarktung.
> Das Apple Vorreiter ist, das ist klar und verdient, das war schon damals mit dem Microcomputer II der Fall.
> Was die sich deshalb aber dem unwissenden (bzw. dem sich schlau findenen) Kunden anbieten und dafür verlangen, ist unterste Schublade.
> ...



Dann zeige doch ein Gerät vor, dass in etwa dasselbe kann wie der iPod Touch und dennoch billiger ist. 200 bzw. bei Version 4 239 Euro halte ich Alles in Allem für angemessen. Abgesehen davon, dass der Apple Support bislang der beste Supportdienst war, den ich je benötigt habe.

Und zum PS: Was ist an Homosexualität so schlimm?...


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> PS: 54% aller Mac User sind homosexuell, bei Windows sind es 9%. Denkt mal drüber nach.



1. Bullshit. Ich kann mir auch tolle Zahlen aus den Fingern ziehen.
2. Wenn es so wäre: Toll. So what?



Haggelo schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab nen Ipad und ich bin nicht gerade beigeistert davon ...




Natürlich hast du das, nachdem du hier mehrmals klar gemacht hast dass du Apple hasst.Warum hast du es dann nicht einfach zurückgebracht...?



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]damit dürfte wohl alles gesagt sein. [/font]





Wenn damit für dich alles gesagt ist hab ich keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du das, nachdem du hier mehrmals klar gemacht hast dass du Apple hasst.Warum hast du es dann nicht einfach zurückgebracht...?




Geht leider nicht, wenn man es gewonnen hat.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht, wenn man es gewonnen hat.



Na wie gut dass das Teil auf eBay auch überhaupt nicht weggeht.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Achja zu dem sinnlosen whine über mir ... einfach mal bei youtube eingeben , hab gerade kb dir das alles aufzulisten.[/font]




Was meinst du damit? Nach was soll ich denn suchen? Nenn doch mal einen Namen dieser Konkurrenzprodukte.


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> PS: 54% aller Mac User sind homosexuell, bei Windows sind es 9%. Denkt mal drüber nach.



Also willst du damit sagen das Homosexuelle keine Ahnung von Technik haben?
WoW.. ich bin platt.

Und warum diskutiert ihr hier überhaupt über Apple?


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Na wie gut dass das Teil auf eBay auch überhaupt nicht weggeht.


/sign


> Was meinst du damit? Nach was soll ich denn suchen? Nenn doch mal einen Namen dieser Konkurrenzprodukte.



Da ich ein Sony fanboy bin werfe ich doch einfach mal ''Sony PsP'' in die Runde  

Preis/Leistung Ok 
Internetzugang
Hochwertige Spiele
Man hat auch eine tolle Uhr oben am Rand <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Ansonsten gibt es auch diverse ernstzunehmende Konkurenz ... 

wie gesagt, einfach mal googlen.


----------



## Seph018 (13. Oktober 2010)

Psp kann man doch gar nicht mit Smartphones vergleichen. ^^ Wie schlecht das ist, herrlich, wiedermal schön im Buffed-Forum zu lesen.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Psp kann man doch gar nicht mit Smartphones vergleichen. ^^ Wie schlecht das ist, herrlich, wiedermal schön im Buffed-Forum zu lesen.



Dann hast du meine vorrigen Beiträge nicht richtig gelesen  


selfowned


''...Ohne den App schnick schnack'...'


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Psp kann man doch gar nicht mit Smartphones vergleichen. ^^ Wie schlecht das ist, herrlich, wiedermal schön im Buffed-Forum zu lesen.



Natürlich kann man das vergleichen.
Mein Füller ist ja auch viel besser wie deine Grafikkarte.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Da ich ein Sony fanboy bin werfe ich doch einfach mal ''Sony PsP'' in die Runde



Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Ok, wer Spaß daran hat mit einem Gerät ohne Touchscreen mobil zu surfen... das Teil hat einen ganz anderen Usecase als ein iTouch.

Und nein, es gibt eben keine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz. 

Es gibt gute iPhone-Alternativen. Es gibt gute Mac-Alternativen. Es gibt auch gute AppleTV-Alternativen.

Aber der größte Hater muss zugeben dass es einfach nichts vergleichbares oder gar besseres für den Preis eines iTouch gibt...


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann zeige doch ein Gerät vor, dass in etwa dasselbe kann wie der iPod Touch und dennoch billiger ist. 200 bzw. bei Version 4 239 Euro halte ich Alles in Allem für angemessen. Abgesehen davon, dass der Apple Support bislang der beste Supportdienst war, den ich je benötigt habe.



Du willst einen MP3-Player, der billiger ist, als der iPod Touch? Lol ...
Geh zu Amazon, tipp ein: "MP3 Player 8 GB" und du hast viele Angebote, die Preisleistungstechnisch DEUTLICH über dem Touch sind.
Apple ist gehype hoch 1000, da bezahlst du für den Namen 500% mehr als für das eigentliche Produkt. Dagegen stinken Firmen wie Adidas, Puma und Nike ab.
Die schlachten einfach alles aus, sogar fremde Hardware, die sie in ihren PCs verbauen, verkaufen sie für bis zu 200% höheren Preis.
Und wieso? Weil Apple drauf steht und die ganzen Szene-Spinner sich drauf stürzen, um "fesh" zu sein und immer das modernste zu haben.

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass Apple vor allen anderen das gute Zeug entwickelt, aber was die sich rausnehmen ist einfach nicht zum Lachen.





Razyl schrieb:


> Und zum PS: Was ist an Homosexualität so schlimm?...




Nichts, ich wollte es nur gesagt haben.
Denn bekanntlich sind homosexuelle (Männer) sehr auf Look fixiert.
Auch deshalb verkauft Apple viele Produkte - die sehen halt modern aus, muss also gut sein.
Da bezahlt man auch gerne 200% mehr, is ja Apple.

Da bekommt man dann überteuerte Ware, die absolut Kundenunfreundlich an den Apple-eigenen iTunes-Store gekoppelt ist.
Entwickler für Apps hatten EXTREME Einschränkungen, wenn sie was für das iPhone entwickeln wollten.
Alles, damit Apple ihre Monopol-Stellung ausbauen kann.

Wer unbedingt an einer Kette hängen will, nur damit sein Player/Handy toll aussieht und einen Apfel drauf hat, der soll es kaufen.
Soll sich aber nicht beschweren, als dumm und oberflächlich in Hinblick auf Technik bezeichnet zu werden.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Die-preiswerten-Apple-Alternativen_30215249.html 


2 sec google, bitteschön 


Wie gut das es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt 


ich spiel mal weiter ps3 

bb


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber du hast definitiv keine Ahnung von Technik. Hättest du das, wüsstest du dass Apple am iTouch verhältnissmäßig wenig verdient.
Und so extrem sind die Einschränkungen gar nicht. Etwas enger als bei Android, ja. Aber definitiv nachvollziehbar. Ich bezweifle dass du das die Richtlinien überhaupt schonmal gelesen hast.




> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Geh zu Amazon, tipp ein: "MP3 Player 8 GB" und du hast viele Angebote, die Preisleistungstechnisch DEUTLICH über dem Touch sind.[/font]





Ja, wunderbar. Die haben dann aber keinen Touchscreen, keinerlei Netzwerkanbindung, keinen Browser, keine Zusatzapplikationen und mit Glück überhaupt ein Display. Wem das reicht, bitte. Aber ein Konkurrenzprodukt ist was anderes.


Edit: Lies den Chip Artikel mal selbst....




> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Insgesamt wirkt der iPod touch sehr hochwertig. Das hat auch seinen Preis: Mit 120 Gramm ist der Player schwer &#8211; schwerer als die Konkurrenz. Außerdem verkratzt die Rückseite des Geräts schnell und wird dadurch unansehnlich &#8211; und das, obwohl Apple die Vorderseite offenbar vollkommen kratzfest produziert hat.[/font]





Oha, er ist 120 schwer! Crap!




> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Besser macht es da die Konkurrenz von Cowon: Mit einem Gewicht von 91 Gramm ist das Gerät deutlich leichter und beinhaltet praktisch​ die gleichen Features. Auf WLAN müssen Sie verzichten, was dem Musikgenuss unterwegs jedoch keinen Abbruch tut. Die Qualität des Displays kann locker mit der des iPod touch mithalten; gleiches gilt für die Qualität der Audio-Ausgabe. Sparfüchse machen hier einen guten Griff und sparen 30 Euro.[/font]





Wow, ganze 30 Euro gespart. Und dafür kein WLAN, kein Browser, keine Zusatzapplikationen. Aber hey, 30 Gramm leichter! Yay!

Chip verkommt echt immer mehr...


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab mir vor gut nem Jahr nen Itouch gekauft nachdem ich 2 Jahre Ipod Video hatte.... die Pods sind der Hammer, obwohl mich der Touch schon öfters zum kochen gebracht hat (software Fehler, löschen des Inhalts bei Updates etc.)... Hergeben würd ich ihn nie mehr... aber nebenbei hab ich noch nen xperia x10, nen iphone würd ich nie nie nie nie nie nie nie kaufen.... Wirklich praktisch ist der itouch beim Autofahren beim anschliessen ans radio... :-)

Aber was ich bei Apple wirklich eine absolute frechheit finde sind die ohrhörer.... sauleisen, fallen andauernd raus und die qualität ist unter jeder diskussionsgrundlage...

auf das Windows phone bin ich gespannt, obwohl htc teilweise ja auch schon windows hat...

PS: Nen iphone würd ich mir alleine schon wegen image gründen nicht kaufen.... und die apple rechner sind nun wirklich... wirklich... bescheiden (abgesehen von garfikdingen)...

Macbook pro würd ich mir evtl unter umständen überlegen wegen dem design, würd aber wohl windows draufknallen

aber die preise sind schon übertrieben...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, wunderbar. Die haben dann aber keinen Touchscreen, keinerlei Netzwerkanbindung, keinen Browser, keine Zusatzapplikationen und mit Glück überhaupt ein Display. Wem das reicht, bitte. Aber ein Konkurrenzprodukt ist was anderes.


Man kann Apple nicht ausschlagen, dass der Touch etc. gut sind (wenn ich auch die Vermarktung ekelhaft finde).

Aber bei stinknormalen MP3 Playern bekommt man locker für die Hälfte des Preises einen gleichwertigen zum z.B. Ipod Nano.


Touchsscreen, Browser, Zusatzapplikationen etc. hat aber bald jedes Handy zu immer niedrigeren Preisen.


----------



## Seph018 (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dann hast du meine vorrigen Beiträge nicht richtig gelesen
> 
> 
> selfowned
> ...



Hey, cool. Jedenfalls habe ich in dem Thread nichts dergleichen gefunden. Und du brauchst gar nichts reinditieren xD Aber auch sonst einfach unglaublich schlecht der Vergleich. Kann man mit einer Psp neuerdings telefonieren? Sms schreiben oder dergleichen? Ich glaube kaum. Es ist ein Handheld mit Multimediafunktion .. so oder so ähnlich kann man die Psp beschreiben ... nicht als Smartphone. Und zu Dingenskirchen dem Hater schlechthin brauch man erst recht nichts sagen. Die Aussage mit den Homosexuellen schießt ja schon den Vogel ab.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man kann Apple nicht ausschlagen, dass der Touch etc. gut sind (wenn ich auch die Vermarktung ekelhaft finde).



Was findest du daran ekelhaft? 
Die ist doch eigentlich relativ neutral - es wird gezeigt was man damit alles machen kann, sonst nichts.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Chip verkommt echt immer mehr...



Du nimmst da einen 2 1/2 Jahre alten Artikel auseinander .... 

Die Einschränkungen für Entwickler haben sie grade erst gelockert.
Was denkst du, wie die am rumheulen waren, dass Apple die an der kurzen Leine hält?


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Das einzig gute Gerät von Apple ist der iPod Classic. :>
Meiner Meinung nach ist jedes Smartphone mit Android besser als ein iPhone. Vorallem die von HTC.

Gegenüber dem Windows Phone 7 bin ich noch skeptisch, aber bis jetzt sieht es nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Apple mal einen MP3-Player ohne iTunes Zwang rausbringt, diesen dann noch zu einem ANGEMESSENEN Preis, also keine 300 Euro bei Erscheinung, dann wären sie vielleicht mal Kundenfreundlich, aber so finde ich selbst den Ausbeuterverein Kik besser.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab den Artikel ja nicht gepostet, oder? Aber auch vor zwei Jahren war das schon lächerlich, lies das halt mal.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was denkst du, wie die am rumheulen waren, dass Apple die an der kurzen Leine hält?[/font]



Da war niemand am 'rumheulen', die Richtlinien waren auch schon vor der Lockerung absolut in Ordnung. Ich weis nicht wie viel Ahnung du von der Sache hast, aber schau doch mal in die Guidlines (wenn du einen Acc hast) : http://developer.app...guidelines.html



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn Apple mal einen MP3-Player ohne iTunes Zwang rausbringt, diesen dann noch zu einem ANGEMESSENEN Preis, also keine 300 Euro bei Erscheinung, dann wären sie vielleicht mal Kundenfreundlich, aber so finde ich selbst den Ausbeuterverein Kik besser.[/font]



Von der iTunes-Sache weisst du ja aber schon vor dem Kauf, oder etwa nicht? Ich hab kein Problem damit, im Gegenteil. iTunes ist eine einwandfreie Medienverwaltungssoftware, so muss das sein.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2010)

Gehört zwar hier nicht rein aber ist eh schon zu spät...

was ich wirklich lächerlich finde von apple ist die marketingstrategie... da vergisst einer doch glattweg per zufall den prototypen von einem der gefragtesten neuerscheinungen dieses jahres in nem restaurant... was es nicht für zufälle gibt... und der riesenzufall erst das der journalist das bermerkt hat...


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Heute kommt Waterworld im Fernsehn.
Finds toll, ist mein Lieblingsfilm.
Er kam zwar schon sehr oft, aber ich kann ihn immer wieder sehn.

Was haltet ihr von dem Film?


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Heute kommt Waterworld im Fernsehn.
> Finds toll, ist mein Lieblingsfilm.
> Er kam zwar schon sehr oft, aber ich kann ihn immer wieder sehn.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Film?



ok, kein 2. nachtschwärmer bitte


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> was ich wirklich lächerlich finde von apple ist die marketingstrategie... da vergisst einer doch glattweg per zufall den prototypen von einem der gefragtesten neuerscheinungen dieses jahres in nem restaurant... was es nicht für zufälle gibt... und der riesenzufall erst das der journalist das bermerkt hat...



Das war definitiv kein PR-Trick... Gizmodo hatte keinen Spaß mit Apples Anwälten, nachdem sie den Prototypen gekauft und 'geleakt' hatten...
Zumal Apple das gar nicht nötig hat - so oder so wird überall darüber gerdet, das siehst du ja hier schon wieder.


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

> ok, kein 2. nachtschwärmer bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu spät.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab den Artikel ja nicht gepostet, oder? Aber auch vor zwei Jahren war das schon lächerlich, lies das halt mal.



Ich hab den auch nicht gepostet, mich kümmert ein 1:1 Vergleich nicht.



EspCap schrieb:


> Da war niemand am 'rumheulen', die Richtlinien waren auch schon vor der Lockerung absolut in Ordnung. Ich weis nicht wie viel Ahnung du von der Sache hast, aber schau doch mal in die Guidlines (wenn du einen Acc hast) : http://developer.app...guidelines.html




http://www.gulli.com/news/apple-weicht-regeln-bei-der-app-entwicklung-auf-2010-09-09

Es geht also um die Undurchsichtigkeit, so wie es Apple eben pflegt.



EspCap schrieb:


> Von der iTunes-Sache weisst du ja aber schon vor dem Kauf, oder etwa nicht? Ich hab kein Problem damit, im Gegenteil. iTunes ist eine einwandfreie Medienverwaltungssoftware, so muss das sein.



iTunes hat meinen Classic zum Abstürzen gebracht, immer und immer und immer wieder. Bei jedem Anstecken. Ich musste das Kackding jedes mal neu aufsetzen. Einwandfrei ist was anderes und gesagt hat man mir davor auch nichts.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn Apple mal einen MP3-Player ohne iTunes Zwang rausbringt, diesen dann noch zu einem ANGEMESSENEN Preis, also keine 300 Euro bei Erscheinung, dann wären sie vielleicht mal Kundenfreundlich, aber so finde ich selbst den Ausbeuterverein Kik besser.



Ich habe kein Problem mit iTunes. Es ist wunderbar, recht übersichtlich und funktioniert in 99% aller Fälle, so wie es sein sollte. Zwar gibt es immer wieder ein paar Sachen, die einem ärgern, aber das hat jeder andere Mediaplayer auch an sich. 

Und zu deinem Beitrag von vorhin "Amazon - 8GB MP3 Player". Du kannst nicht lesen: Ich will ein Produkt, was in etwa den gleichen Umfang wie ein Apple iPod Touch hat und weniger kostet. Das schafft ein normaler 8GB MP3 Player nicht im Ansatz...


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> http://www.gulli.com...-auf-2010-09-09
> 
> Es geht also um die Undurchsichtigkeit, so wie es Apple eben pflegt.



Undurchsichtig? Deswegen gibts doch die neuen Richtlinien.

Um nochmal auf die Vermarktung zu kommen - ich mag die Spots eigentlich 
Nicht das übliche "INCRRRRREDIBLE RESOLUTION!!!!" etc. wie in anderen Spots, nur angenehme Musik und eine Demo.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv2ZNzcttnM[/youtube]


----------



## Legendary (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Da ich ein Sony fanboy bin...



Sonyyyyy! <3


Bin auch ein bekennender Sony Fan.  Fernseher, Bluray Player, DVD Player, auch Wecker alles von Sony. 

Was ich von Apple halte habe ich schon in dem Thread "Wo spielt ihr?" kund getan. :>


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit iTunes. Es ist wunderbar, recht übersichtlich und funktioniert in 99% aller Fälle, so wie es sein sollte. Zwar gibt es immer wieder ein paar Sachen, die einem ärgern, aber das hat jeder andere Mediaplayer auch an sich.




iTunes ist ok, ich will es jetzt nicht hypen, aber das Programm ist ok. Wäre jetzt dieser Zwang nicht da, wäre es perfekt. So ist es aber einfach ätzend. Wenn du damit klar kommst, deine Sache. Ich komm ja auch mit Steam klar, ist fast das selbe, nur, dass ich dafür nicht nen extra PC brauche, der von Valve gebaut wird. 




Razyl schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Beitrag von vorhin "Amazon - 8GB MP3 Player". Du kannst nicht lesen: Ich will ein Produkt, was in etwa den gleichen Umfang wie ein Apple iPod Touch hat und weniger kostet. Das schafft ein normaler 8GB MP3 Player nicht im Ansatz...




Macht dich das WiFi so extrem geil, dass du deshalb 100 Euro mehr ausgeben musst?
Ganz im ernst: Steck die 100 Euro in ein Handy und fertig.
Oder kauf dir gleich ein Handy mit Speicherkarte und Extraakku, dann brauchst du kein Touch und erstrecht kein iPhone.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Macht dich das WiFi so extrem geil, dass du deshalb 100 Euro mehr ausgeben musst?
> Ganz im ernst: Steck die 100 Euro in ein Handy und fertig.
> Oder kauf dir gleich ein Handy mit Speicherkarte und Extraakku, dann brauchst du kein Touch und erstrecht kein iPhone.




Als obs nur um das WiFi geht... Retina-Auflösung, Gyro, hunderttausende Zusatzapplikationen, 1 GHz CPU, HD-Video Aufnahmen, Mikro, Lautsprecher... soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Macht dich das WiFi so extrem geil, dass du deshalb 100 Euro mehr ausgeben musst?
> Ganz im ernst: Steck die 100 Euro in ein Handy und fertig.
> Oder kauf dir gleich ein Handy mit Speicherkarte und Extraakku, dann brauchst du kein Touch und erstrecht kein iPhone.



Das WiFi? Das ist es nicht, das nutze ich nicht einmal sehr oft. Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Die Apps, vor allem die Spiele-Apps, die Video-Funktion, iBooks, die übersichtliche Podcast-Funktion etc. etc. 

Handy? Ich brauch ein Handy nur zum telefonieren, mehr nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Als obs nur um das WiFi geht... Retina-Auflösung, Gyro, hunderttausende Zusatzapplikationen, 1 GHz CPU, HD-Video Aufnahmen, Mikro, Lautsprecher... soll ich weitermachen?



Handy. Steck die (bei Erscheinung) 300 Euro in ein Handy, da hast du noch mehr Funktionen. Sogar telefonieren. Hui-Ui-Ui.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Handy. Steck die (bei Erscheinung) 300 Euro in ein Handy, da hast du noch mehr Funktionen. Sogar telefonieren. Hui-Ui-Ui.



Aber leider nicht die guten Zusatzapplikationen und auch nicht gute grafische Qualität der iPod Touch und iPhone Spiele, auch wenn die Android-Spielchen ganz nett sind.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach, was rechtfertige ich mich hier eigentlich?

Kauf doch was du willst.
Ich bin mit Apple glücklich und du bist damit glücklich, Appleuser zu flamen. Jedem das seine.

Sent from my iPhone.

Edit an den TE: So einen Thread das nächste mal besser im Technik-Unterforum aufmachen. Da gibts weniger Hater und Fanboys.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht die guten Zusatzapplikationen und auch nicht gute grafische Qualität der iPod Touch und iPhone Spiele, auch wenn die Android-Spielchen ganz nett sind.



Örm...
iPhone Spiele sehen grafisch besser aus, als Android Games? Haste ein Beispiel? Das interessiert mich jetzt echt.^^
Ich denke eher, dass da die Auflösung des Handys entscheidend ist. Samsung Wave z.b. Hat kein Android, aber die beste Auflösung bisher, soweit mir bekannt.

EDIT: Für den Games-Vergleich natürlich zwei gleiche Produkte nehmen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Örm...
> iPhone Spiele sehen grafisch besser aus, als Android Games? Haste ein Beispiel? Das interessiert mich jetzt echt.^^
> Ich denke eher, dass da die Auflösung des Handys entscheidend ist. Samsung Wave z.b. Hat kein Android, aber die beste Auflösung bisher, soweit mir bekannt.



Schau dir die Techdemo von Epic Citadel an. Oder das auch bald erscheinende Rage für iPhone. Die zeigen schon, was das iPhone alles leisten kann.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Der Vorteil von Apple Produkten: Sie funktionieren intuitiv.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dir die Techdemo von Epic Citadel an. Oder das auch bald erscheinende Rage für iPhone. Die zeigen schon, was das iPhone alles leisten kann.



Und wieder: Apple als Vorreiter. Vollkommen legitim und richtig.
Aber den 1GHz Prozessor haben inzwischen alle neuen Handys, wann da mal was ordentliches entwickelt wird, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich zeige mal, wieso ich hauptsächlich so einen Hass auf Apple schiebe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Es zwingt Dich doch keiner bei Apple zu kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Ok, das zeigt warum du keinen Mac Pro kaufen solltest. 
Offensichtlich geht es dir nur um die rohe Hardware, dann ist ein Mac in der Tat nichts für dich.


Warum du deswegen einen Konzern hasst erklärt das noch lange nicht.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Es zwingt Dich doch keiner bei Apple zu kaufen.[/font]




Bingo.


----------



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

es ist gut, dass mit Windows Phone 7 ein weiterer Kandidat sich auf diesem Markt tummelt. Unabhängig davon was man von einem Apple halten mag. Die aktuelle Dominanz der Produkte in den jeweiligen Segmenten ist bedenklich. Für uns Verbraucher kann es nur von Vorteil sein. Uns steht eine größere Wahl zur Verfügung, Apple wird Druck unterm Hintern gemacht, was sich eventuell positiv auf deren Preispolitik auswirken könnten. 

Ein Phone für 700 Euro und mehr finde ich einfach nicht angemessen.


----------



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

btw ich besitzen einen Macbook


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Warum du deswegen einen Konzern hasst erklärt das noch lange nicht.



Ich hasse den Konzern, weil sie die Unwissenheit der User ausnutzen.
Ich meine .... ein Monitor für 700 Euro? WTF?
Und der Microsoft Office Preis ... ich meine ... wie frech kann ein Konzern bitte sein?


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Konzern, weil sie die Unwissenheit der User ausnutzen.
> Ich meine .... ein Monitor für 700 Euro? WTF?
> Und der Microsoft Office Preis ... ich meine ... wie frech kann ein Konzern bitte sein?



Das hat nichts mit Unwissenheit zu tun. Apple Kunden sind sich für gewöhnlich genauso bewusst oder unbewusst was die da kaufen wie Leute die einen Windows-Komplettrechner kaufen.


Und ein Monitor für 700 Euro ist nichts besonderes. Für ordentliche Displays kann man noch viel mehr ausgeben. Für etwa vergleichbares zahlst du auch bei Dell und Co nicht viel weniger.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Phone für 700 Euro und mehr finde ich einfach nicht angemessen.


Das iPhone nutzt ja eigentlich andere Vertriebswege, als den direkten Verkauf des Gerätes.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hasse den Konzern, weil sie die Unwissenheit der User ausnutzen.


Ich denke jeder der bei Apple kauft, weiß was er kauft. Zumindest wird er in Apple Stores sehr gut beraten.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Unwissenheit zu tun. Apple Kunden sind sich für gewöhnlich genauso bewusst oder unbewusst was die da kaufen wie Leute die einen Windows-Komplettrechner kaufen.



Es hat sehr wohl was damit zu tun.
Es ist ein bedeutender Unterschied, wenn ich Craphardware zu einem Crappreis kaufe, oder mir mehr oder weniger gute Hardware für 3000 Euro kaufe, die ich bei anderen Händlern für weniger als die Hälfte bekomme.



EspCap schrieb:


> Und ein Monitor für 700 Euro ist nichts besonderes. Für ordentliche Displays kann man noch viel mehr ausgeben.



Wer über 700 Euro für einen Monitor ausgibt, der hat eh nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Für den Preis bekommt man schon 3 sehr gute 24"er.
Um die Leistung des MAC-Monitors zu erreichen, kauft man sich einen 24" Monitor. Mikro, Webcam usw. bekommt man für wenig Geld hinterher geschmissen. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts, rechtfertigt diesen enormen Preis.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts, aber auch gar nichts, rechtfertigt diesen enormen Preis.


Selbstverständlich und zwar Qualität, Verarbeitung und nicht zu vergessen Support.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich und zwar Qualität, Verarbeitung und nicht zu vergessen Support.



Haha guter Witz.
Dann darf ich also annehmen, dass man mit dem Monitor direkt noch einen Apple-Heini zugeliefert bekommt, der dann direkt noch mit überwacht, ob der Monitor auch wirklich ordentlich läuft?
Weil wenn nicht, dann hab ich schlechte Neuigkeiten für dich. Das gibs nämlich alles bei vielen anderen Herstellern umsonst dazu.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wer über 700 Euro für einen Monitor ausgibt, der hat eh nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.



Na dann haben wohl sämtliche Designer, Grafiker und Enthusiasten nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Könnt ihr nicht verstehn das Bloodleeting Apple nicht mag, und alle Leute die sich solche 
Sachen leisten können?
Lasst ihm seinen Spaß, soll er doch. Da ihr Apple mögt, kanns euch doch Latte sein.
Ich mag Apple auch nicht, aber auch nur weil ich es mir nicht Leisten kann.
Sonst finde ich es Super.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

Haha, jetzt kommt die "Bist ja nur neidisch, weil du es dir nicht leisten kannst!"-Schiene. Ach herrje.




EspCap schrieb:


> Na dann haben wohl sämtliche Designer, Grafiker und Enthusiasten nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.



Wenn es die Herren und Damen von ihrem Arbeitgeber an ihrem Arbeitsplatz gesponsert bekommen, dann bitte. Sollen sie sich freuen.
Wenn ich aber ne Gruppe Menschen mit Computern ausrüste, mit denen sie aufwendige Sachen designen sollen etc.
Sprich, die mich beauftragen, dass ich denen was zusammenstellen soll. (Als IT-Kaufmann fällt das in den Bereich)
Ich lach die aus, wenn die mir mit MACs kommen wollen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Haha guter Witz.
> Dann darf ich also annehmen, dass man mit dem Monitor direkt noch einen Apple-Heini zugeliefert bekommt, der dann direkt noch mit überwacht, ob der Monitor auch wirklich ordentlich läuft?
> Weil wenn nicht, dann hab ich schlechte Neuigkeiten für dich. Das gibs nämlich alles bei vielen anderen Herstellern umsonst dazu.


Nein das war kein Witz, aber mit Deinen 21 Jahren hast Du scheinbar noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit dem Support von so manchem Hersteller. Glaub mir, dass wird noch und dann und zwar wirklich erst dann, wirst Du guten Support zu schätzen wissen. Wenn Du nicht auf jede 10€ gucken musst, dann und zwar erst dann wirst Du auch Qualität und Verarbeitung zu schätzen wissen. 

Du bekommst angeblich drei "sehr gute" 24" Monitore für ein Apple Display? Dann stelle die mal nebeneinander und schau drauf und zwar von allen Seiten. Wenn Du damit fertig bist, dann fasse die Teile mal an und dann kennst Du den Unterschied. Apple Produkte haben zudem eine hohe Lebenserwartung. Wenn Du Dir also nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung einen neuen Monitor kaufst, dann benutzt der Apple User seinen weiter.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber ne Gruppe Menschen mit Computern ausrüste, mit denen sie aufwendige Sachen designen sollen etc.
> Sprich, die mich beauftragen, dass ich denen was zusammenstellen soll. (Als IT-Kaufmann fällt das in den Bereich)
> Ich lach die aus, wenn die mir mit MACs kommen wollen.


Da sieht man, dass Du keinerlei Fachkompetenz hast und Dir absolut zu Schade bist, einmal über den Tellerrand zu gucken. Als Du noch als Quark im Schaufenster gelegen hast, haben Grafiker schon Macs benutzt und daran hat sich auch heute nichts geändert. Na wieso ist das wohl so?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nein das war kein Witz, aber mit Deinen 21 Jahren hast Du scheinbar noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit dem Support von so manchem Hersteller. Glaub mir, dass wird noch und dann und zwar wirklich erst dann, wirst Du guten Support zu schätzen wissen. Wenn Du nicht auf jede 10€ gucken musst, dann und zwar erst dann wirst Du auch Qualität und Verarbeitung zu schätzen wissen.




Was denkst du, wieso ich kein TCom Kunde bin.
Und brauchst du wirklich das Alter-Argument, um deinem Gesülze von Erfahrung Druck zu verleihen? Ich hab genug mit Herstellern zu tun gehabt, keine Sorge.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du bekommst angeblich drei "sehr gute" 24" Monitore für ein Apple Display? Dann stelle die mal nebeneinander und schau drauf und zwar von allen Seiten. Wenn Du damit fertig bist, dann fasse die Teile mal an und dann kennst Du den Unterschied. Apple Produkte haben zudem eine hohe Lebenserwartung. Wenn Du Dir also nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung einen neuen Monitor kaufst, dann benutzt der Apple User seinen weiter.



Mag sein. Dann geht die Webcam kaputt und du kannst den ganzen Monitor einschicken. Yay!


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich lach die aus, wenn die mir mit MACs kommen wollen.



Dazu würden sich dich auch als allerletzten brauchen. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Könnt ihr nicht verstehn das Bloodleeting Apple nicht mag, und alle Leute die sich solche [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sachen leisten können?
> Lasst ihm seinen Spaß, soll er doch. Da ihr Apple mögt, kanns euch doch Latte sein.
> Ich mag Apple auch nicht, aber auch nur weil ich es mir nicht Leisten kann.
> [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sonst finde ich es Super.[/font]




Das war das Wort zum Donnerstag. Können wir jetzt wirklich mal einen Punkt setzen?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Da sieht man, dass Du keinerlei Fachkompetenz hast und Dir absolut zu Schade bist, einmal über den Tellerrand zu gucken. Als Du noch als Quark im Schaufenster gelegen hast, haben Grafiker schon Macs benutzt und daran hat sich auch heute nichts geändert. Na wieso ist das wohl so?




Weil Apple der erste Hersteller war, der eigene Grafikkarten benutzt hat, somit also nicht mehr prozessorbasiert und sich damit die Berechnung von Farbflächen und Linien wesentlich verbessert hat. Dadurch hat sich dieses Gebiet erstmal auf MACs konzentriert, was bis heute so geblieben ist, weil die Umstellung ja angeblich zu schwer ist.

Erzähl mir nichts von irgend einem Scheiß, von dem du sichtlich noch weniger Plan hast.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkst du, wieso ich kein TCom Kunde bin.
> Und brauchst du wirklich das Alter-Argument, um deinem Gesülze von Erfahrung Druck zu verleihen? Ich hab genug mit Herstellern zu tun gehabt, keine Sorge.


1. Wieso Du kein T-Com Kunde bist ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.
2. Kann ich von meiner Seite aus kein Gesülze erkennen.
3. Das Alter spielt gerade bei den Erfahrungen eine temporäre Rolle, aber scheinbar hast Du Scheuklappen auf und willst es nicht erkennen. Vielleicht gehen Dir auch einfach nur sachliche Argumente aus.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl mir nichts von irgend einem Scheiß, von dem du sichtlich noch weniger Plan hast.


Mäßige mal umgehend Deinen Ton mir gegenüber, denn ich bin nicht irgendeiner Deiner Kumpel.


----------



## Legendary (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich und zwar Qualität, Verarbeitung und nicht zu vergessen Support.



Gerade diese 3 Punkte finde ich faszinierend und sie werden grundsätzlich für Apple Produkte verwendet. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal diesen 700 € Monitor (den ich auch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich krank finde, also selbst die Apple Fanbois müssen zugeben das der Preis einfach nur gestört ist Oo)


Ich habe einen 22" 16:10 Monitor von Acer, Klavierlack und FullHD. Gekostet hat das gute Stück knapp 200 €. 

Qualität...schöner Kontrast, klare Farben und perfekte Ausleuchtung an den Rändern, keine Pixelfehler, Auflösung hält was sie verspricht
Verarbeitung...ja ich kann mich nicht beschweren, perfekte Spaltmaße, sehr gute Verarbeitung des Lacks, Tasten gut verarbeitet, ordentliche Haptik.
Support...Monitor online bestellt, Paket freudig in Empfang genommen, Monitor ausgepackt, Kaltgerätestecker und DVI Kabel an Grafikkarte angeschlossen, PC angeschalten...wozu zum Henker brauche ich für ein funktionierendes Gerät dann Support?!


Wozu zum Teufel rechtfertigt es dann also einen mehr als 3x so hohen Preis...tut mir leid aber ich raff es nicht, ne...ich raffs einfach nicht sorry.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Merkt ihr nicht endlich mal, dass BloodLetting nur wieder trollen will? :>


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wozu zum Teufel rechtfertigt es dann also einen mehr als 3x so hohen Preis...tut mir leid aber ich raff es nicht, ne...ich raffs einfach nicht sorry.
> [/font]



Beschäftige dich mal ein bisschen mit Panels und Monitoren, dann wirst du das irgendwann merken. 
Monitor ist nicht gleich Monitor. Wie gesagt, für ähnliches gibst du auch bei anderen Herstellern nicht weniger aus. Dass zum zocken ein 200 Euro TFT von Acer reicht ist klar.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Oktober 2010)

Bleibt mal beim Thema. Der Thread heißt Windows Phone 7 und nicht "Apple is voll doof, weil...".


Ich finde die Oberfläche von WinPho auf jeden Fall besser als WinMo 6.5, allerdings hat man gegenüber Android/iOS erhebliche Einschränkungen. Jemand wie ich, der mehrere individuelle Homescreens gewohnt ist, mit Widgets etc. wird wohl kaum zu WinPho wechseln wollen. Auch wenn mich jetzt alle steinigen wollen  Android + HTC Sense > all


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich jetzt alle steinigen wollen  Android + HTC Sense > all



Njo, schick ist die auf jeden Fall, da kann man nichts sagen. 

WP7 ist eben mal ein ganz neuer Ansatz, deswegen bin ich da echt gespannt drauf.

Mein iOS-Springboard geb ich aber auch nicht her


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen 22" 16:10 Monitor von Acer, Klavierlack und FullHD. Gekostet hat das gute Stück knapp 200 €.
> 
> Qualität...schöner Kontrast, klare Farben und perfekte Ausleuchtung an den Rändern, keine Pixelfehler, Auflösung hält was sie verspricht
> Verarbeitung...ja ich kann mich nicht beschweren, perfekte Spaltmaße, sehr gute Verarbeitung des Lacks, Tasten gut verarbeitet, ordentliche Haptik.
> ...


22" ist nicht 24". Schwarzen Klavierlack auf billigem Plastikgehäuse findest Du bei Apple nicht. Des weiteren geht es um Farbtreue. Support wird übrigens erst interessant, wenn man ihn braucht. Ein sehr gutes 24" Display kostet definitiv keine 200€, sondern bedeutend mehr. Siehe Marken wie Eizo


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn mich jetzt alle steinigen wollen  Android + HTC Sense > all


Wieso sollten wir. Ich jedenfalls lasse jedem seine begründete sachliche Meinung und seine Gerätewahl, denn jeder hat schlichtweg andere Präferenzen.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 1. Wieso Du kein T-Com Kunde bist ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.





JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 2. Kann ich von meiner Seite aus kein Gesülze erkennen.
> 
> 3. Das Alter spielt gerade bei den Erfahrungen eine temporäre Rolle, aber scheinbar hast Du Scheuklappen auf und willst es nicht erkennen. Vielleicht gehen Dir auch einfach nur sachliche Argumente aus.




1. Siehst den Zusammenhang nicht, ok ... dabei war das gar nicht so schwer zu erkennen. Nunja.2. Du denkst echt, dass dein "Wenn du erstmal..." kein Gesülze ist? 3. Ich bin 21, keine 14,15 oder 16. Ich habe schon so einige Käufe getätigt. Scheinbar gehen dir die Argumente aus, wenn du schon auf mein Profil gehst und mit meinem Alter anfangen musst.


JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mäßige mal umgehend Deinen Ton mir gegenüber, denn ich bin nicht irgendeiner Deiner Kumpel.



Kannste auch froh sein, wenn du jetzt schon empfindlich reagierst.




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 22" ist nicht 24". Schwarzen Klavierlack auf billigem Plastikgehäuse findest Du bei Apple nicht.



Joar ... alles was nicht von Apple ist und so einen unverschämten Preis hat, ist billiges Plastik.Muss das Leben schön sein, wenn man durch diese rosarote Applebrille schaut.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Joar ... alles was nicht von Apple ist und so einen unverschämten Preis hat, ist billiges Plastik.Muss das Leben schön sein, wenn man durch diese rosarote Applebrille schaut.



'Türlich, ein 200 Euro Acer Monitor ist aus Titan. Dein Quote war komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, das war auf den Acer Monitor von Ravenation bezogen.
Lies doch einfach den ganzen Post und nicht nur was du willst.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 'Türlich, ein 200 Euro Acer Monitor ist aus Titan. Dein Quote war komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, das war auf den Acer Monitor von Ravenation bezogen.



Das ist doch schnurz-piep-egal. Den gleichen Stumpfsinn würdet ihr auch bei LG, Samsung, Packard oder weiß ich welchem Hersteller ablassen.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

Was ich ziemlich beeindruckend finde, ist dass schon beim Launch so viele Geräte mit WP7 verfügbar sind... bei Android sah das ja Anfangs anders aus.

HTC, LG und co haben schon ein komplettes Lineup vorgestellt:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/11/windows-phone-7-handsets-the-tale-of-the-tape/


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar gehen dir die Argumente aus, wenn du schon auf mein Profil gehst und mit meinem Alter anfangen musst.


Ich bin auf Dein Profil gegangen, um mir ein Bild zu machen aus wie viel Erfahrungsschatz Du zurückgreifen kannst. Das Alter sagt in der Regel auch etwas über die Kaufkraft aus und somit über die finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Diese sind in der Regel in Deinem Alter limitiert. Bitte jetzt nicht wieder falsch verstehen, aber ich will Dich damit nicht angreifen. Nur woher soll die Erfahrung kommen, wenn man selbst kein Geld für hochwertige Geräte hat. Und von daher finde ich Deine Argumentation mehr als fragwürdig.



			
				Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste auch froh sein, wenn du jetzt schon empfindlich reagierst.


Glaub mir, dass Du froh sein kannst. Ich würde Dir sehr schnell Manieren beibringen.



			
				Bloodletting schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch schnurz-piep-egal. Den gleichen Stumpfsinn würdet ihr auch bei LG, Samsung, Packard oder weiß ich welchem Hersteller ablassen.


Klar solange es billiger Mist für 200&#8364; ist, denn woher soll da die Qualität auch kommen. Das versteht die Jugend von heute nur nicht, denn Hauptsache es ist billig.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was ich ziemlich beeindruckend finde, ist dass schon beim Launch so viele Geräte mit WP7 verfügbar sind... bei Android sah das ja Anfangs anders aus.



Bin ja gespannt auf das OS.
Vor allem, ob es so schnell an die App-Anzahl von Android und iTunes kommt.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Dein Profil gegangen, um mir ein Bild zu machen aus wie viel Erfahrungsschatz Du zurückgreifen kannst. Das Alter sagt in der Regel auch etwas über die Kaufkraft aus und somit über die finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Diese sind in der Regel in Deinem Alter limitiert. Bitte jetzt nicht wieder falsch verstehen, aber ich will Dich damit nicht angreifen. Nur woher soll die Erfahrung kommen, wenn man selbst kein Geld für hochwertige Geräte hat. Und von daher finde ich Deine Argumentation mehr als fragwürdig.



Wäre richtig. Musst aber auch bedenken, dass es immer Ausnahmen gibt.
Z.B. habe ich durch meine Arbeit schon viel mit Technik zu tun und wenn ich irgendwas auswählen muss, dann muss ich mich davor auch schlau machen.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das versteht die Jugend von heute nur nicht, denn Hauptsache es ist billig.



Bitte nicht verallgemeinern, ich bin auch 'Die Jugend von heute' 

Da muss ich wieder daran denken wie neulich ein Kumpel zu mir meinte "Warum gibst du so viel Geld für InEars aus, ob die Teile 5 oder 100 Euro kosten, da hört man doch eh keinen Unterschied'.

*sigh*

Aber das wird wieder zu OT


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht verallgemeinern, ich bin auch 'Die Jugend von heute'


Sorry hätte natürlich "in der Regel" dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## Legendary (13. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Klar solange es billiger Mist für 200€ ist, denn woher soll da die Qualität auch kommen. Das versteht die Jugend von heute nur nicht, denn Hauptsache es ist billig.



Öhm schuldigung, wo ist mein Monitor billiger Mist? Ich entnehme dem Zusammenhang, dass du diesen auch meinst wenn ich vorher die Zahl 200 in den Raum geworfen habe. Ich bin jemand der ganz und gar nicht "billigen Mist" kauft, wenn ich ein Faible für Sony habe. Ein billiger Monitor wäre irgendwas von Medion oder Hanns aber ganz sicher kein guter Acer. Und das NB, dass ich mir demnächst zulege ist sicherlich auch kein Ramsch nur weil es keine 2500 Euro wie ein Mac Book kostet. Oo


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2010)

Medion und Konsorten fällt bei mir unter Schrott. Sind leider Erfahrungswerte die ich gerne verdrängen möchte.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2010)

Lustig ist ja "Windows PHone" im Titel aber 95% der Beiträge handeln von Apple

Manchmal frag ich mich echt was in den Köpfern der Buffed User vorgeht...


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich bin auch kein Freund von Apple Produkten. Das liegt in meinen Augen vor allem daran, dass sie zu teuer sind. 

Ich finde das Apple gerade einen Haufen Kohle schäffelt, weil sie gerade schlicht "In" sind. Es ist halt gerade einfach cool wenn man im Starbucks bei einem Latte crema mokka vanille mit Karamell sitzt und lässig sein IBook aufklappt auf dem ein Apple Symbol auf dem Deckel erscheint. 

Ich finde einfach, dass es für viele Apple Produkte bessere und günstigere Lösungen gibt. Sei es für den IPod, das Iphone und vor allem für das Ipad achso und natürlich für ITunes .


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsch mir mal ein Windows-Phone auf dem ich die Dosbox installieren kann


----------



## vollmi (14. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach, dass es für viele Apple Produkte bessere und günstigere Lösungen gibt. Sei es für den IPod, das Iphone und vor allem für das Ipad achso und natürlich für ITunes .



Bei Apple isses aber auch so dass das Gesamtkonzept stimmt. Die Teile sind auch recht verbreitet.

Mein Iphone kann ich sowohl in der Corvette wie auch im Jeep einfach einstecken und über das Radio bedienen (das bietet kein anderer tragbarer Mp3 Player und schon garkein Handy). Wenn ich zuhause bin steck ichs im Hifirack ein und es funktioniert.
Die Apps sind easy und Zentral verwaltet (etwas was MS noch nie hinbekommen hat).

Der Apple Support (den man nun wirklich äusserst selten braucht) ist wirklich 1A. Da bezahl ich gerne für die Geräte ein bisschen mehr auch wenn mir schlicht kein vergleichbares Gerät zu einem Iphone einfällt das meine Anforderungen erfüllt.

Als da wären.
Einfach zu bedienen.
Im Auto einfach einzustecken und nur noch über die Headunit zu bedienen (Telephon entgegennehmen, Musik hören, Videos sehen etc.)
Gute Klangualität.
Robust (okay wenn man dazu ne Folie benötigt)
Schnell und intuitiv zu bedienen (davon ist Windows mobile weit entfernt)
Das man Hörbücher, Podcasts gleich noch super verwalten kannn finde ich einen sehr netten Nebeneffekt.

Bitte bring mir doch einer eine Alternative die diese Bedingungen erfüllt und wesentlich günstiger ist. Man beachte, das Design ist mir absolut schnurz es kann also ein absolut hässlicher Brotkasten sein, nur sollte er immernoch handlich bleiben.

mfG René


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du dein Handy in deiner Corvette einsteckst!? Gibt es da nen Steckplatz?? 



Einfach zu bedienen:
Ich kann keinen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen der Androidoberfläche und der vom IPhone erkennen es ist zumindest nichts, was man nicht instinktiv erlernen kann. Zudem gibt es ziemlich viele Launcher Alternativen und sogar welche, die die Bedienung vom IPhone "imitieren"

Im Auto einfach einzustecken...
Ich kann sowohl mit meinem mp3-Player als auch mit meinem Nexus One Blutooth aktivieren und es verbindet sich sofort mit meinem Autoradio. Danach kann ich per Sprachsteuerung Telefonate annehmen, Lieder vorspulen, überspringen etc. zudem kann ich dann der Speicherkarten meinen Speicher von derzeit 8 GB jeder zeit auf 16 GB oder 32 GB erweitern wenn mir danach ist!

Gute Klangqualität:
hat es 

Robust:
Wenn du das Nexus oder den Stein mal in die Hand nimmst wirst du sehen, wie robust und hochwertig die Geräte verarbeitet sind

schnell und intuitiv zu bedienen:
siehe oben! Android ist super zu bedienen! Und notfalls mit zahlreichen Apps anzupassen

Hörbücher und Podcast verwalten:
auch hier gibt es viele Apps und Computerprogramme die dies Problemlos machen (schließlich kann ich ja auch ohne Apple Produkte notfalls ITunes nutzen!)


Und zu den Preisen:
ein Iphone 4 kostet lt Amazon ca. 900 € (gehe von Preisen ohne Vertrag aus!!!)
das Nexus One und das HTC Desire sind um die Hälfte günstiger und kosten nur 450 €. Das Milestone liegt um die 400 €...


----------



## vollmi (14. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du dein Handy in deiner Corvette einsteckst!? Gibt es da nen Steckplatz??



Adapterkabel das dem Radio einen CD-Changer vorgaukelt. Funktioniert super.

Zu den anderen Punkten, dann hat Android aber ziemlich aufgeholt. denn das man die Teile Remotefähig mit einem Autoradio verbinden konnte, gab es als ich das Iphone kaufte bei keinem anderen Anbieter.

Und jetzt würde das Wechseln schwerfallen, da man navi, Kabel etc. schon fürs Iphone gekauft hat, müsste man ja alles fürs Androidhandy wieder neu kaufen.

mfG René


----------



## Haxxler (14. Oktober 2010)

Leute, ich sag es euch jetzt noch einmal. Bleibt beim Thema oder hier ist zu und es gibt Verwarnungen. Es gibt einen Apple/Mac Laberthread, also benutzt diesen auch.


----------



## fightfever (14. Oktober 2010)

hier ne nette zusammenstellung of what u need 2 know 'bout WP7
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2010/10/windows-phone-7-revealed-what-you-need-to-know.php

als Gamer bin ich insbesondere auf den Games Hub gespannt. Mit Windows 7 hat Microsoft bereits vieles besser gemacht, auf mobile devices müssen sie es noch beweisen


----------

